# dent county



## dark_star88 (Apr 17, 2013)

found 15 in dent county today 4/17/13


----------



## jay (Apr 8, 2013)

Man that's right next to me and I am not finding anything :/. I look everyday for 1-2 hours, and nothing.. I really hope I start finding them soon


----------



## dark_star88 (Apr 17, 2013)

they were hard to see for some reason, about the same height as the grass right now. first and biggest one was under a cedar tree. excited about the rain we are getting right now, but no temps to help it out. gunna be in the 30's tonight!


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

I found 35 tiny blacks last Saturday in extreme southern Phelps county. I've never seen morels this small! One was smaller than a thimble. It had frosted that night, so I was surprised to find any! The yellows will be popping any day, and this heavy rain should help a lot!


----------



## dark_star88 (Apr 17, 2013)

just got back from the same spot as yesterday. today i found 9, 1 grey and 8 yellows. all of these had popped since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

I found 15 more blacks and 9 yellows yesterday in the rain next to my flooded creek! They had all popped overnight, as I check the spot thoroughly every morning! A few of the yellows were 4 or 5 inches, which is big for the first yellowa of the year for my land. This will be a banner year!


----------



## dark_star88 (Apr 17, 2013)

the rain really helped them along! the spot where i first found mine was under almost a foot of water as of yesterday!


----------



## trailfilly (Apr 20, 2013)

Finding in Crawford county about 15 some blacks and also grey morels. Not real big this year. Think it's still a few days off for a super find. <a href="">


----------

